# Thomas Manton on Temptations & the Ministry



## dannyhyde (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - Manton on Temptations & theMinistry


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you! Nice read!


----------

